
Etsy cancels internships two weeks before start date - ruraljuror
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-24/etsy-slashes-its-intern-program-as-wall-street-demands-cost-cuts
======
partisan
It's funny to me that for the most part, they are taking all of the same
financial hit. This is such a meaningless gesture and it doesn't reflect well
on the company. It is a very short term perspective.

------
humbleMouse
I would pretty mad if I was one of those interns!`

